# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Mohon Doa Restu: KOI's akan membuat pusat kegiatan di HTP

## Ajik Raffles

Dear All's,

Untuk mempermudah interaksi dengan seluruh member, dalam waktu dekat KOI's akan segera merenovasi 2 buah kios di hanggar dan difungsikan sebagai salah satu pusat kegiatan, yang secara bertahap akan dilengkapi dengan berbagai fasilitas (termasuk internet). 

Pusat kegiatan ini akan difungsikan sebagai:

-. *Ruang pertemuan*, yang bisa dimanfaatkan oleh seluruh anggota (bukan hanya pengurus) untuk rapat, janjian, atau sekadar kongkow2 di salah satu pusat perdagangan ikan hias di Jakarta
-. *Perpustakaan*, KOI's akan melengkapi sekretariat ini dengan berbagai literatur koi. Apabila ada anggota forum yang ingin menyumbang buku, majalah, dan literatur lainnya, kami dengan senang hati akan menerimanya
-. *Sekretariat Kegiatan* kontes dan kegiatan lainnya
-. *Pusat Penjualan Majalah KOI's* dan merchandise lainnya

Sewa kios dan renovasinya didanai dari donasi anggota forum ini, baik dari prosentasi hasil lelang, pemasangan banner di web dan juga kontribusi majalah KOI's

Seluruh fasilitas ini didedikasikan untuk komunitas koi dan semoga bisa dimanfaatkan dengan sebaik - baiknya dalam rangka "Membangun Komunitas Koi yang sehat, cerdas, dan apresiatif".

Semoga fasilitas ini dapat meningkatkan kegiatan perkoian. Maju terus dunia koi Indonesia!!!!   


*Perspektif:*

----------


## William Pantoni

Selamat buat Kois...
Akhirnya jadi jg stlh lama2 dtunggu.....

----------


## adepe

waaahhh.... asyik...

selamat buat koi's akhirnya bisa punya tempat yg fixed & strategis buat kongkow

semoga segera terwujud dan sukses...

Regards,

----------


## ad666

. . . . selamat . . buat koi-s, turut gembira, walaupun tidak tahu kapan bisa mampir kelokasi . . . .  ::

----------


## rvidella

zelamat 
dimana nih jadinya?

----------


## Robby Iwan

ikut naro *buku Kokugyo* di perpustakaan., supaya yang perlu bisa liat2..bgm cara orang jepun mengapresiasi koi dan cara memilih koi dari tosai..

----------


## dedigouw

Bravo buat KOI's...

----------


## Soegianto

mantap

----------


## E. Nitto

Selamat..selamat oom..wah akhirnya ada tempat juga buat kongkow2 nih...

Bravo Koi's

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Selamat..selamat oom..wah akhirnya ada tempat juga buat kongkow2 nih...
> 
> Bravo Koi's


Klo di dlm no-smoking area brarti halaman belakang kudu dibenahin utk para ahli hisap..  ::

----------


## bobo

pusat kegiatan ini masih aktif kan ???

----------


## Pratama

Wah *selamat buat kois*..............  ::

----------


## Teja Utama

Ucapan selamat terbesar adalah untuk komunitasnya, karena merekalah sesungguhnya yang paling mendapat benefit dari upaya luarbiasa ini. Kepada Koi-s, sebagai organisasi, dan para pengurusnya, bagi saya lebih layak jika diberikan ucapan penghargaan yang setinggi-tingginya for the effort to make it real!!!

Meski jauh, saya turut bergembira dengan upaya ini dan berharap suatu saat bisa mampir untuk lebih mempererat tali silaturahim diantara kita. Hobby adalah jembatan. Ikatan persaudaraan antar sesama adalah tujuannya. Saya kira demikian..   ::  

Bravo Koi-s... Bravo Koi Indonesia !!!

----------


## h-koi

SELAMAT BUAT KOI-S

----------


## repak69

mantabsss...

congrats buat Koi's....

----------


## rubbie

Bener akhirnya ada tempat pasti yang bisa menjadi tujuan untuk anggota2 koi-s dari luar kota untuk berkunjung dan saling menggenal pastinya , bravo koi-s

----------


## William Pantoni

He..he...he...Oom2 semua...tempat ini sudah habis masa kontrak nya.
Dan sepertinya sudah tidak diperpanjang lagi d.

----------


## edwin

> Bener akhirnya ada tempat pasti yang bisa menjadi tujuan untuk anggota2 koi-s dari luar kota untuk berkunjung dan saling menggenal pastinya , bravo koi-s


FYI, ada kantor sekretariat koi-s di jln wijaya, bisa bljr sistem filter kolam yg canggih disana

----------


## sa3o

enaknya kalo tinggal di jakarta....saya jauuuuhhh...  ::

----------


## commander

Good job...good job brother...my biggest apreciate to koi-s...

----------


## Teja Utama

> He..he...he...Oom2 semua...tempat ini sudah habis masa kontrak nya.
> Dan sepertinya sudah tidak diperpanjang lagi d.


Halahhh...   ::   ::   ::  
Pangkal thread ini by Oom Bobo   ::  


> pusat kegiatan ini masih aktif kan ???


Kita gak tahu kalau ternyata sudah menjelang bubar... he he he he 
Btw, yg di Wijaya itu memang milik Koi-s atau masih nebeng, Oom? Minta diupload foto-fotonya, dooong...
Next visit ke Jakarta mungkin bisa mampir.

----------


## Ebono

Bravo KOI'S ....

Buat newbi seperti kami ini adalah tempat kami bisa berkenalan dgn Om2.... he...he... ::

----------


## sa3o

> He..he...he...Oom2 semua...tempat ini sudah habis masa kontrak nya.
> Dan sepertinya sudah tidak diperpanjang lagi d.


Pindah ke jawa tengah aja om biar saya deket   ::

----------


## bobo

berarti kalau mau mangkal kois ya di jalan wijaya ya  ::

----------


## Teja Utama

Hopefuly di Wijaya latte-nya sipppp

----------


## victor

Doa restu saya kirim via herona free packing styrofoam + oksigen
konfirmasi ke saya kapan bisa terima / ada waktu buat ambil.  ::

----------


## victor

satu lagi om:
minta space kulkas dikit, buat titip AO
itu soalnya asyik buat support kongkow2

----------


## bubeng4848

Selamat and Sukses ya Om Ajik...Barvo untuk koi-s

----------

